
Microsoft to take 30% cut of Metro apps under Windows 8 - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/16/microsoft_to_take_30_cut_of_metro_apps_under_windows_8.html
======
duskwuff
Misleading title. Quoting the article near the bottom, "Microsoft has not yet
spelled out any plans to charge a 30 percent fee on in-app purchases".

------
zmmmmm
So is this implying that there will not be side loading of Metro Apps under
Win8? If so then this is a big deal. If not ... not really surprising.

------
JohnTHaller
No big surprise there. Metro UI is basically equivalent to tablet apps. It's
as if Apple were to make iOS apps work under Mac OS X like they do on the iPad
(which they surely will in the near future). So, like Apple, these tablet and
kinda-desktop apps will require a 30% fee to Microsoft.

------
brackin
I seemed to remember reading somewhere that Microsoft weren't going to take a
cut, as an anti Apple move. Guess I was mistaken or they incorrectly wrote
this.

Makes sense. Although Metro apps are HTML5 right? So is this not like the
Chrome Web Store?

~~~
adolfojp
Metro apps can be HTML5 and JS, or C#, VB, and C++ with XAML. But the HTML5
apps are not just web pages. The JavaScript interacts with the new Windows API
just like any other supported language can. It has access to system devices
like storage, microphones, cameras, etc. They're just regular apps, but with
some security limitations.

------
r00fus
With all of this news, I wonder what part of Microsoft's tablet strategy is
divergent from Apple's (well, other than the fact that the tablets themselves
will be manufactured by the likes of HTC and Samsung)?

No legacy apps on tablets? √

Curated App Store with 30% cut? √

Multi-touch tablet-focused UI? √

Somehow merging their mobile and desktop OS? √

------
kevingadd
Microsoft explicitly stated during one of the early announcement sessions that
their Store allows you to release apps for a price of Free, and offer trial
modes as well. They also made it clear that they support alternative business
models, so if you already have customers through some other marketplace or you
make your living off in-app purchases, you can put your app up on their Store
for free.

